# Sponsorship to immigrate to Australia / find asylum in Australia.



## GDP (Feb 5, 2019)

Good Morning Australia! Date: 06-02-2019.

*Sponsorship to immigrate to Australia / find asylum in Australia.*

1	Please take a look at my post (under the Forum section where I introduced myself to your community) where I had made a respectful request for assistance to find a Sponsor in order to immigrate to Australia / find asylum in Australia.
2	Any advices on where to search or go in order to link up with possible Sponsors would be deeply appreciated.
3	My highest regards to you all.
George.	
Anybody who would like to contact me directly, please do so. You can write to me at asylum4gdprinsloo at g mail dot com.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

GDP said:


> Good Morning Australia! Date: 06-02-2019.
> 
> *Sponsorship to immigrate to Australia / find asylum in Australia.*
> 
> ...


You could contact these:
https://www.refugeecouncil.org.au/asylum/


----------



## GDP (Feb 5, 2019)

Thank you Jan!
I will try them out, and let you know the result.
My highest regrds to you and Australia.


----------

